# Devils Lake Fishing Report 2/3



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Anglers have reported good walleye action this past week. Anglers are working 
sunken points and flooded timber with sonars, buckshot spoons, jigging raps, 
nils, and chubby darters tipped with minnows or minnow heads. The best bite is 
at dawn and dusk. The better spots have been the trees of Stromme Addition, 
the sunken railroad and gravel pits in Mission Bay, Ft. Totten/Cactus Point, 
Rocky/Military points, Bud Bay, Doc Hagen's, the north end of Six Mile, the 
Golden Highway, and the trees and humps in the Flats. This past week anglers 
have even reported a few perch catches. Not a lot of fish, but at least some 
action. The better spots have been Swanson's Point, the Dome house area, 
Military Point, and the Country Club area. A plain hook and a minnow off a 
slip bobber has been working the best, but some are also being caught on small 
jigs such as haley's, genz worms, hot heads, rocker minnows, and cobra heads 
tipped with wax worms, spikes, or minnow heads. Pike fishing remains good with 
the best action at Lake Irvin, Sweetwater/Morrison, the north end of Six Mile 
Bay, north end of Creel Bay, and Wolfords Bay. Tip-ups with smelt or herring 
have been working the best. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!!


----------

